# Taming bonded budgies?



## IzmirTheGreat (May 19, 2016)

A friend of mine recently decided to give away a budgie that she wasn't allowed to have in her apartment. Izmir is mine now, and I love him dearly. However, I have classes from very early in the morning to around 3, so I got him a friend because I read that budgies can get quite lonely and depressed when they're alone for a while. They seem to have bonded with each other (on a separate note, is it okay if they occasionally squabble, fighting a little with beaks? They never do real harm to each other, but I would like to be sure that that's normal. They are very lovey-dovey otherwise), and I am fine with that.
The catch is that they are terrified of me. I spend time talking to them, playing the guitar next to them (softly), sitting with them, and trying to slowly introduce my hand into their cage. Despite my best efforts, they hate me. They only tolerate me replacing their food and cleaning their cage. 
I'd like to change their toys and perches around pretty often, but it makes me so nervous. I cover the windows and mirrors in the bathroom with towels and open their cage. Twenty minutes of waiting and they don't fly out... So I try to introduce my hand to them. It goes in their cage an inch and they freak out, flapping around and knocking into things. I really don't want them to hurt themselves! When they are out of the cage, they are a little more tolerant of me. The original bird, Izmir understands how to step up, but does so begrudgingly and is really flighty. The other bird, Yzma, just flaps away. Neither of them will accept food from my hand. 
What else can I do to tame them without traumatizing them? Can I bind with a pair of bonded budgies? They don't necessarily have to be my best friends, but I would like to make them at least comfortable with me handling them, in case of vet visits or otherwise. 
Thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

To build your budgies' trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch them. 
Let them get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgies. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer thema bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgies' pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to them whenever you interact with them.

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html

You might also want to consider trying the method described in this thread:

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/339058-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html

It is important to work with your budgies on a regular and consistent basis in order to make progress with the taming and bonding process. 

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

greetings and welcome to the forum.faerybee has given you some wonderful advice for taming budgies.
Also talking with them daily will help build a bond ,if you can get just 1to bond.the other might join in seeing it as alright to trust you.it took me a month before my Gracie started to trust me more.now she accepts millet sprays from me and loved to chirp and sing along with me.even though I can't sing for nothing lol.

Try this I'm working on understanding budgie behavior.when she chirps I chirp back at her.the same when she whistles or talks to me I repeat what she does and it works great.now all budgies aren't the same,each having a unique personality.

But I think that if you act like them it just might get there interested in you.I've learned this from some wonderful people advice .its like talking to a child.sometimes we have to get into there head and show them we're there for them by understanding them.

Pardon my way of thinking.I hope you have great success and study up on our training threads,they're are some wonderful helpful techniques you can use.blessings and keep us posted.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice so far to help you form a bond with Izmir and I'm sure that soon he'll start to warm up to you :thumbsup: 

In the meantime, be sure to read through the links provided as they will ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care! 

Hope to see you and Izmir around, congratulations on your new little friend! :congrats: 

Cheers and I'm glad you've joined us! :wave: :yo:


----------



## IzmirTheGreat (May 19, 2016)

Thank you all so much for replying so quickly with overwhelmingly kind and helpful responses! I talk with them every day, and they now seem more comfortable playing and chirping with me in the room, as opposed to standing stock still and terrified . I'm transitioning them off of their previous seed only diet that my friend had them on, which should be great for their overall health and happiness. Thanks again!


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

I agree with Shane about mimicking their behaviour. It won't tame a budgie on its own, but in my experience that is a great shortcut to making them more comfortable and accepting of your presence. And you can mimick just about all that they do and most budgies will understand. You can feel a bit silly doing some of it though - if you are easily embarrassed make sure no one sees you!


----------

